# Forex Trading



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

If you are new to forex, I recommend you go through proper skills developmental (documentation, webinars, ...) then trade in a demo platform for a couple of months to get yourself familiar with this very complex environment before going ahead and investing your money on it.
Also be careful when choosing your broker/bank as many of them are having scam reports.
btw, I'm not familiar with forward rates but I think it has something to do with future contracts.


----------

